# Custom Number Plates



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

i ordered a pair of plates on monday and they arrived today, im well impressed. You can use the online plate creator and what you see is what you get! ive just had an email back from the guy i got them from and he has set up a promotional code in his checkout for members of this forum, simply enter the promo code CAMPER . Give it a try here is the link

http://www.2plates.co.uk/080808.pl?ID=atticgraphix


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are they road legal?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Great just ordered mine aswell


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

they can be legal it all depends on what you put on them, i just kept the font on mine standard to save any hassle


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks!

Whatever the legality of them, the site is good fun! :lol: 

Am I right in saying that you can buy the stick-on digits and still make your reg plates LEGALLY? Is this any different? If the print-out is laminated, it would make quite a tidy job. 8) 

But I also understood that you had to show your V5 or similar proof of ownership in order to acquire reg plates. :? 

More accurate knowledge would be welcome. :?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,as I understand legal no-plates can only be made with the production of a current V5 AND another form of ID.So No V5 or other ID shown the plates are NOT legal & can only be used as "show plates".
In reallity I'm sure that this does not happen.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is illegal to sell plates for use on a vehicle without production of the V5 or equivalent and ID for the purchaser.
Also for the plates to be street legal for the MOT they must display the name of the issuer and his postcode.

And I wish the police had more time to nick the idiots with custom fonts and layouts. 

Gerry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Gerry agree with you - I always think it would be great if we could all do on the spot fines, for litter droppers, people using mobile phones in their cars, sort of somewhere to send a snap of them with the reg number, and it was then done automatically.....ie we all become keepers of the law...

Carol


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I may be wrong but I don't believe that the legality of the number plate is part of the MOT. My wife has "showplates " on her car which are illegal but it went through the MOT.
There are thousands of cars on the road using show plates.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

yes your right they are actually sold as signs, or showplates which i knew when i purchased them but its up to me what i do with them, right? ie road use or not.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

woodcut said:


> yes your right they are actually sold as signs, or showplates which i knew when i purchased them but its up to me what i do with them, right? ie road use or not.


I must have missed the idea behind this post but yes you can do what you like with them.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

GerryD said:


> It is illegal to sell plates for use on a vehicle without production of the V5 or equivalent and ID for the purchaser.
> Also for the plates to be street legal for the MOT they must display the name of the issuer and his postcode.
> 
> And I wish the police had more time to nick the idiots with custom fonts and layouts.
> ...


 :idea: Th ey do as it is a moving traffic offence.They then ask when you last had adrink-please give me breath sample and the rest will be history-so beware :!:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

woodcut said:


> its up to me what i do with them, right? ie road use or not.


Right, same as anything else in life. To quote the site:-

*These are vehicle signs. Whatever use you make of your design is your responsibility*

Just don't complain that "summit should be done abart the people wot sold me them" when you get busted. 

Merry Christmas.

Dougie.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike!



MikeCo said:


> I may be wrong but I don't believe that the legality of the number plate is part of the MOT.


I was at a friend's garage when a car he had sent for MOT was returned to him to await the fitting of a new front reg plate.

The one that was attached seemed fine, easy to read, no cracks or bits missing. There was some discolouration around both screw holes, as if the weather had got behind the laminate. Yet that was enough for the examiner to declare the car as FAILED.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid you are, MikeCo - wrong, that is. Number plates ARE included in the MoT - not just for cracks and/or discolouration but also for the approved (legal) font, size (of font), spacing (between letters and also between the alpha-numeric section), and the size and specification of the reflective back plate. In short it has to completely comply with very strict regulations in all respects, that also outlaw the insertion of black or white plastic bolts that are intended to alter either a letter or a number. Your wife's car passed its MoT because the tester was deficient in his job and had it been a 'Q-car' (an unidentified car presented by an incognito MoT inspector) the tester could have had his licence withdrawn and the station could have received a warning at the very least. Of course, unscrupulous drivers are known to have two sets of plates including a set of legal ones that are reserved just for the MoT and replaced with the 'show plates' within hours afterwards.

You are quite right - there ARE thousands of cars on the road with illegal plates, but hundreds ARE stopped by the police and, in the first instance at least, are issued with a 'producer' in that the vehicle has to be 'legalised' and then taken to a police station for inspection within a certain time scale. And THAT may be AFTER the driver has been asked to 'blow into the bag' and had the car inspected at the roadside for any other traffic violation, such as tyres, windscreen washer, lights etc etc. A second subsequent offence would result in a summons.

In fact, the use of 'show plates' on the public highway is an open invitation to be stopped. But in any event, speaking for myself, I think they are too fancy by half and I find them ugly and a serious detraction of what maybe an otherwise nice car - in my eyes. A bit like 'bling' on an attractive girl, in fact!



MikeCo said:


> I may be wrong but I don't believe that the legality of the number plate is part of the MOT. My wife has "showplates " on her car which are illegal but it went through the MOT.
> There are thousands of cars on the road using show plates.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it's a great site. Fine if you want nice looking plates - no need for mental fonts etc, but good to have tidy plates, I especially like the euro band down the side. Surely nobody's going to stop you in such circumstances?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

All,,

All vehicle registration number plates, must by law, have the plate supplied name and BS standard on them,, also, the plate assembler must put his name and postcode on all plates for UK road use,

Any vehicle without the above, registered from 1st March 2001, "should" fail the MOT test, as its a failure item, along with crakes, misplacing etc,

All plates must be in the BS specified mandatory typeface

To obtain a set of plates, a V5 for the vehicle, along with a form of id, has to be produced to the assembler

The rules changed again on 1st Nov 2008, before this date, plates could have the assemblers name and website, logo or similar, now, all that is allowed in their name and postcode

More simple info DVLA Simple Regs 

As you can see, the plates on that site are illegal for UK use as per Construction and Use regs !!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its possible that the company do not operate from a English base and as such are not bound by the same rules as the rest of us. Those who do plates at shows frequently have a Scottish address where the rules are different.
Good init?


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

I see this type of number plate in the same way I see furry dice or stick-on spoilers .... a visual clue that the driver is a few sticks short of a bundle and therefore one to be kept well clear of .....


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Its possible that the company do not operate from a English base and as such are not bound by the same rules as the rest of us. Those who do plates at shows frequently have a Scottish address where the rules are different.
> Good init?


That indeed use to be true,, a lot of plates were done in Northern Ireland,, But new rules came into force there , as well as Scotland,,

You want to see the regs to be allowed to make plates !!! :evil:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This has all been discussed several times before on other threads, but I will say that when I stop anyone for a number plate infringement, it's because they're taking the p...roverbial. Yes, I have got better things to do with my time than stop tiny little technical infringements such as a non-prescribed country "flag" (e.g. Welsh dragon, Scottish Saltire etc). On the other hand however, if the spacing or font style is outrageous making it difficult to read etc., I'll stop the car & assess how to deal with the driver (as with any stop).

The all-important Attitude Test has to be passed before there's any hope of not getting a £30 ticket. The 14-day rectification notice (Vehicle Defect Rectification Scheme, or VDRS) mentioned above can't be used, as number plates come under the Vehicle Excise Act 1971 & not the Con & Use Regs which is what the VDRS scheme covers. I know it _is_ used, but it's been a common error on behalf of issuing officers for a long time. If you get one, just get your plates sorted within the 14-day period & get the notice stamped by an MoT testing station as required & return it to the address shown on the back. It's arguably better than the £30 ticket you should have got.....

If the Attitude Test is failed, any number of options are available to me (and have been used) e.g. Fixed Penalty Ticket (£30, no points), report for summons (go to court), plus seizure of number plates which might involve seizing the whole car to get the plates taken off professionally at the Police's leisure. Photographic evidence goes a long way to prevent the necessity of seizure, but it is a legal option, and I might just take it if you seriously push it. 8)

If you stick your head above the parapet, just don't complain about becoming a target. You will indeed be liable to a breath test plus possibly a full vehicle check, which almost always discloses other faults (and points means prizes....  ). You pays yer money and you takes yer choice.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Perhaps someone could explain why the DVLA sell registration configurations of your choice, providing that it is available, that are clearly adaptable to read a name simply by having no space between the numbers and letters thereby making a word. And with the space in are meaningless.
And of course the clearer the word then the more money it costs.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

asprn said:


> The 14-day rectification notice (Vehicle Defect Rectification Scheme, or VDRS) mentioned above can't be used, as number plates come under the Vehicle Excise Act 1971 & not the Con & Use Regs which is what the VDRS scheme covers. I know it _is_ used, .


Stand corrected,, maybe,,

Was working from memory, and our paperwork and licence etc from the DVLA, though it was mentioned in there,,, that's is the C & U regs ??


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> Perhaps someone could explain why the DVLA sell registration configurations of your choice, providing that it is available, that are clearly adaptable to read a name simply by having no space between the numbers and letters thereby making a word. And with the space in are meaningless.
> And of course the clearer the word then the more money it costs.


They tell you often enough, that's it Illegal to alter the spacing !!! so no excuses

IE (copied from the front page of their site !!)

Warning: If you intend purchasing a DVLA registration to misrepresent it on your number plate, we would rather you did not buy.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> Perhaps someone could explain why the DVLA sell registration configurations of your choice


Certainly. It's a money-making scheme for the Government, which nobody has pretended it's anyone other than.



MikeCo said:


> ...that are clearly adaptable to read a name simply by having no space between the numbers and letters thereby making a word. And with the space in are meaningless. And of course the clearer the word then the more money it costs.


Your point is presumably about the perceived value, i.e. in order to make the product attractive, there's a hidden implication that the buyer may have to mis-space it in order to gain the full effect. That is not a legal issue for the DVLA, as they do not contravene any legislation by offering numbers for sale. If you look, you'll see they don't induce potential buyers in the way that car number dealers do.

It is in my view however a moral issue. H.M. Guv on the one hand offer the numbers for sale in the full knowledge (clearly) that numbers and letters will be mis-spaced in order to maximise the perceived value of the product as I've said. On the other, they also require me to enforce legislation which deals with the mis-spacing of the same numbers which they've sold. The legal onus is on a) the buyers, who have to specifically agree as part of the contract they're entering into with the Secretary of State for Transport, not to misrepresent the number they're buying, and b) the drivers and owners of the vehicles they're subsequently displayed on. There's no trickery - everyone knows it's an offence to mis-space a number. There is though this underlying moral issue of the sale of numbers by the Government where it stands to reason that many people will be tempted to mis-space, and the Government knowing that full well.

Dougie.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

> Your point is presumably about the perceived value, i.e. in order to make the product attractive, there's a hidden implication that the buyer may have to mis-space it in order to gain the full effect. That is not a legal issue for the DVLA, as they do not contravene any legislation by offering numbers for sale. If you look, you'll see they don't induce potential buyers in the way that car number dealers do.
> 
> It is in my view however a moral issue. H.M. Guv on the one hand offer the numbers for sale in the full knowledge (clearly) that numbers and letters will be mis-spaced in order to maximise the perceived value of the product as I've said. On the other, they also require me to enforce legislation which deals with the mis-spacing of the same numbers which they've sold. The legal onus is on a) the buyers, who have to specifically agree as part of the contract they're entering into with the Secretary of State for Transport, not to misrepresent the number they're buying, and b) the drivers and owners of the vehicles they're subsequently displayed on. There's no trickery - everyone knows it's an offence to mis-space a number. There is though this underlying moral issue of the sale of numbers by the Government where it stands to reason that many people will be tempted to mis-space, and the Government knowing that full well.


A good reply and certainly what I was implying, how about " Enticement "
I believe that that is a word that crops up occasionally on the crime programs.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks woodcut
ordered mine and got my discount
Top line of text had my MHF username

bottom line : MHF.com
Spreading the word

Alan H


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Thanks woodcut
> ordered mine and got my discount
> Top line of text had my MHF username
> 
> ...


Remember to fit the orginals, come MOT time,,


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

What MOT :roll: :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey fatalhud, peoplenwill think you have a sense of humour  
Also don't you dare have any fun :!:


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

They are part of the MOT so the issuing garage is risking his MOT licence by passing it. Leicestershire Police will, and do, jump on this offence, even the slimming guru Rosemary Conley was done for having show plates and now drives around with correct plates. Is it worth the fine I wonder.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Also don't you dare have any fun :!:


You have met the misses then


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've had "custom" plates on my 911 for years making the reg distinctive.

Its a bit of fun and can't think it does much harm, and so far plod has never even stopped me.

I think there's a different case to answer if there's an attempt to deceive, but I've never had a problem.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cater_racer said:


> Its a bit of fun and can't think it does much harm, and so far plod has never even stopped me


Good for you then. Just don't complain at the roadside if you do get stopped though about having wrong plates on your car for years and never been stopped before. :lol: I love when that happens.

Dougie.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought a rear plate for my bike a couple of years ago, as I was going to France and wanted the English European sign in place of the GB plate. MOT has never said anything. So I have just ordered a pair as I want one for my trailer.
All the lettering complies 8 mm tall.plate is 20.5 x 4.4 As legally required.

£14 each @ Halfords.

Merry CHRISTMAS One and all.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> I may be wrong but I don't believe that the legality of the number plate is part of the MOT. My wife has "showplates " on her car which are illegal but it went through the MOT.
> There are thousands of cars on the road using show plates.


Mike,
My wife's car failed the MOT last year because the plates did not show the issuing dealer's name or postcode. She has a personal registration and we had swapped the plates from her old car. But as the new car is registered later that 1st Sept 2001 it must show the details.
The MOT inspector was our son, but at the tome they were undergoing a VOSA audit.
Gerry


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just my opinion but number plates that have been messed about with look cheap to me. 

There is nothing worse than seeing a very nice car and then it is all spoilt by a wrongly spaced or letters messed about with plate. These people have missed the point of a private plate IMO.

Nothing better than a simple private plate made up all correct and legal. 


Richard...


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's just a bit of fun really, as long as the number can be read correctly I don't see a problem with it. I think the police have bigger fish to catch.
I have seen plates though that I couldn't make out the actual registration.
One I saw read GOONER which I'm not sure what this should actually be, they had messed about with different coloured fixing screws to achieve this.
(Wouldn't be seen dead with that on my car :x :x :x :x )


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Never mind the legalities but when I see a fancy number plate what springs immediately to mind?

To**er!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

You know me well Pippin :silly: :silly:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

To those who think that it is just a bit of harmless fun. I just hope that you never have to read the idiot number plate of the car that fails to stop after an accident.
How good are they then?
Gerry


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm But it could work the other wey and make it MORE memorable.
Which would you find easier to remember TOS 53R or TOSSER ? :? 



GerryD said:


> To those who think that it is just a bit of harmless fun. I just hope that you never have to read the idiot number plate of the car that fails to stop after an accident.
> How good are they then?
> Gerry


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Never mind the legalities but when I see a fancy number plate what springs immediately to mind?
> 
> To**er!


When I see a post like this,what springs to mind?

Arrogant To**er!

Merry Xmas.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Guilty - as charged, but with road legal number plates!


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I'd totally forgotten another good reason to have "Custom Plates", until I saw asprn and pippin's sad Christmas day message.

One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people who think if they can stop someone else having fun, it will improve their own miserable lives.

:wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> I'd totally forgotten another good reason to have "Custom Plates", until I saw asprn and pippin's sad Christmas day message.
> 
> One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people who think if they can stop someone else having fun, it will improve their own miserable lives.
> 
> :wink:


Gosh, it would be so good to see the smile on Asprn's face when he stops you for a chat.

Gerry


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people who think if they can stop someone else having fun, it will improve their own miserable lives.
> :wink:


I am sure I can find much better ways of having fun. and thanks all the same...I dont need my life improving :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people (snipped)
> :wink:


What possible 'benefit' can there be from winding up people, especially on the roads?

Chris


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> cater_racer said:
> 
> 
> > One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people (snipped)
> ...


Sadly some people feel the need....real shame really.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dougie has said all that needs to be said really.

For 30 years I was a traffic cop (retired 3 years ago thank you very much) and yes I also used to stop the "dodgy plate" wallys and apply the "attitude test" It always amazed me how many motorists would get ar**y when stopped. Bad idea really, there is usually something else wrong (really stroppy ones sometimes got done for "_not having the excise licence in a weather proof container"_ A throw back to the days when all cars were open topped and the tax disc became unreadable if it got soaked. Sounds daft now but its still a leagal requirement.

So you see the nasty rozzer has LOADS of mischief up his sleeve if you fail that all important "attitude test" 
Dont be grovelling and subservient because that can be just as bad, just be reasonable and you will be amazed how nice cops can be !!

For info you ARE permitted to have a blue band at the end of the plate PROVIDING it carries the EU circle of stars AND the GB logo.

If you have these plates you DO NOT need a GB plate when sur le continant !!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cater_racer said:


> I'd totally forgotten another good reason to have "Custom Plates", until I saw asprn and pippin's sad Christmas day message


Hmm. I think you've confused me with the Queen. I didn't post a Christmas day message, sad or otherwise. :roll:



cater_racer said:


> One benefit of "custom Plates" is they really wind up people who think if they can stop someone else having fun, it will improve their own miserable lives


lol. In that case, I'd like to thank you for improving my life, which admittedly was very miserable until I saw your post which had (oops, accidentally, I'm sure) slipped in the reference to the Porsche alongside your expressed satisfaction that you've got away with a deliberate minor infringement for years.

To continue with your theme, I'd totally forgotten another good reason to stop people in expensive cars sporting illegal "Custom plates", until I saw your beautifully-smug post this morning. 

And I'll bet you what's below, that you're heading for the "J" word in reply, 'cos of course, there'll be no way a Copper'll have a Porsche (or if he does, he damn well oughtn't)..... 










Catch you later. 

Dougie.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Dougie has said all that needs to be said really.
> 
> For 30 years I was a traffic cop (retired 3 years ago thank you very much) and yes I also used to stop the "dodgy plate" wallys and apply the "attitude test" It always amazed me how many motorists would get ar**y when stopped. Bad idea really, there is usually something else wrong (really stroppy ones sometimes got done for "_not having the excise licence in a weather proof container"_ A throw back to the days when all cars were open topped and the tax disc became unreadable if it got soaked. Sounds daft now but its still a leagal requirement.
> 
> ...


If traffic policemen themselves did not have a ' so called attitude' then perhaps some of the motorists would also not react in the way they do.

We have been friends with two moderatly senior policemen for a long time and they both have concerns about the 'traffic cops' attitude despite attempts to rationalise their behaviour.

i know it is not typical maybe but watch some of the traffic cops on the box and in all honesty consider their attitude , how would you react ?

We all know it is a very difficult job but it must be remebered MOST people in the country do not commit a motoring crime or if they do it is often a mistake, which a simple respectful warning would suffice.

the example of a weatherproof licence disc holder requirement , simply adds to the problem. I was aware of this as I have three old cars and they all have a weatherproof holder , but to bring this up to the modern motorist in an enclosed car would just be over the top provocative.

This thread started on number plates and what are defined as ' show plates' whilst I agree they are illegal and maybe rather OTT , I woul prefer my policeman to worry about drunk drivers , dangerous drivers and drivers being under the influence of drugs.

Show plates do not kill or maim people .


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

reeventu said:


> the example of a weatherproof licence disc holder requirement , simply adds to the problem


Actually, I would agree with you (GASP - dissension in the ranks!?  ). It's often called the bu**eration factor, and on the odd occasion I choose to use it because of the attitude test being seriously failed, I'll at least find something to hang it on which has some bearing on road safety, e.g. a number plate light bulb. I wasn't aware of the "weatherproof tax disc holder" and admit to cringing when I read it. It absolutely would be not be entertained in my force, nor by any officer I know, and I would rightly be criticised for wasting my time sticking someone on for something which was never going to be in the public interest in any shape or form (in fact, it wouldn't make it through the prosecution process).



reeventu said:


> I woul prefer my policeman to worry about drunk drivers , dangerous drivers and drivers being under the influence of drugs


You can be reasonably reassured that the vast majority of Police officers (and don't forget those of feminine persuasion  ) are grown-up and have their priorities set on the things you mention. I have the misfortune to have to hose people off the road sometimes in the aftermath of a crash involving drinnk or drugs, so it's a no-brainer.



reeventu said:


> Show plates do not kill or maim people


Indeed, but it's worth noting that they *do* prevent - and have prevented - those who kill or maim people and drive off, from being brought to justice.

Dougie.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

reeventu said:


> i know it is not typical maybe but watch some of the traffic cops on the box and in all honesty consider their attitude , how would you react ?


As you say it is not typical ..what you see on road wars etc. In fact the typical traffic cop stop would be too boring for TV.

I too was a traffic cop and there have been numerous times that someone has left my car saying thank you despite me just having taken their license away. On the other hand there have been a few that have left calling me everything from a saint to a sinner....


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*number plates*

Ive been reading through these posts about plates . Although I have no feelings one way or other on them . As asprn says don't whine if you get busted. I hate to admit it but coppers are only human and all humans well most of them don't like an attitude response. its just a job to them you might not like the job but just think if you are at your desk and the next bloke has an attitude with you. be honest you must feel that he wants bringing down a peg. Its same with coppers except their peg or 2 is a bit more damaging. So next time you are pulled over smile be polite and if you are in the wrong however frustrating just accept it.
Happy new year


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: number plates*



ramos said:


> I hate to admit it but coppers are only human


There now - don't you feel better for it? 



ramos said:


> So next time you are pulled over smile be polite and if you are in the wrong however frustrating just accept it


You better watch out with that attitude - it'll get you everywhere.



ramos said:


> Happy new year


And the same to you and yours.

Dougie.


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*show plates*

I cannot believe I have just read all this and no one nows the reason for the show plate.
It is used to hide an illegal car the car with the plate is stolen the real registration is lifted from the innocent owner/car
once the identity is transferred all the fines come to the innocent car owner Parking fines speeding tickets{ read by camera]congestion charge
When the police check to see if the show plated car has insurance and mot it will be ok because the computer is showing details of everything relating to the innocent car YOUR CAR.
If the innocent car has been chosen correctly it will be kept well away from the show plate car ie if the show plate car is in Kent you need the innocent car to be in Yorks Lancs As the fines build up daily you have a choice scrap the innocent car or reregister it.
All this because someone can buy show plates for £15


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like many I do not approve of show plates, but neither would I wish them to be the highest priority for the police.

Sporting show plates does show an attitude of "I don't really care for the rules", - compounded I am sure when stopped and challenged when I am sure all sorts of abuse could come out.

I agree that if stopped accept it is for a sound reason - you are not likely to be targeted by a random police officer unless you are already well known for law infringement. And that is how it should be.

The last post does worry me - if people can get plates made, illegaly, without the correct registration number there is the chance of it being used to hide the true identity of a car for avoidance reasons.

We have all heard of people receiving ticket notifications when it was not their car - but someone else had taken their car's identity. Perhaps this is how it is done using show plates that can be so easily obtained.

Since the originating company is probably not in Englad and Wales, does it come under our laws? Could they be taken to task for failing to take reasonable care over the supply of plates? I know they do not condone their use on the roads but they still provide them.

Perhaps this is an aspect that we should all be concerned about, when our (locked) trailer was stolen from our (locked) garden, the police were seemingly more concerned about the theft of the number pate on it than the actual trailer because of the risk of that being fraudulently used. Something we had not considered but it is part of the sme problem.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: number plates*

[quote="ramos" I hate to admit it but coppers are only human[/quote]

Clearly you have never met me :lol:

Good to see someone who thinks we are...

Thanks


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: show plates*



billybilbo said:


> I cannot believe I have just read all this and no one nows the reason for the show plate.
> It is used to hide an illegal car the car with the plate is stolen the real registration is lifted from the innocent owner/car
> once the identity is transferred all the fines come to the innocent car owner Parking fines speeding tickets{ read by camera]congestion charge
> When the police check to see if the show plated car has insurance and mot it will be ok because the computer is showing details of everything relating to the innocent car YOUR CAR.
> ...


Sorry but not in my experience the case.

My car was cloned , by using a false plate.

i received a fine for parking in a disabled bay in Essex. At the time my car was parked in an airport car park and I was in Spain.

I phoned the council who issued the ticket and explained the situation , thinking I would have a problem but instead I was asked to provide the number on the licence disc, not the car number, the disc number.

This I did and I was told it did not match the number taken by the traffic warden and that I could ignore the fine.The car was the same as mine , apparently.

this I did and there was no further problem.

However I was advised to tell the Police which I did , the Police station is open for 1 hour a day , and not every day.

The civilian in the office relunctantly took the details but remarked , and I quote ' what do you expect us to do'?

My reply was ' just record it as there could be an accident in which I was not involved , but the other car may be.

I think that the liklehood of being continually fined is very unlikely


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Poor old Woodcut  
Here he was just trying to tell other members of a discount on number plates and six pages later he is suddenly
A hit and run driver 
guilty of cloneing every vehicle in the uk
He has no insurance, tax or MOT
He is by all accounts a Tosser with furry dice and stick on spoiler (hope he posts where they came from)

Where else can you go from hero to zero in the click of a mouse and for only £10 a year
Keep up the fun folks :wink: :wink: :wink:

Alan H :headbang: dink


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Poor old Woodcut  Here he was just trying to tell other members of a discount on number plates and six pages later he is suddenly ......


History on the forum has shown that it's almost inevitable. When it comes to someone posting about something which under certain circumstances is a law infringement, the woodwork comes alive.

Dougie.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: number plates*



navman said:


> [quote="ramos" I hate to admit it but coppers are only human


Clearly you have never met me :lol:

Good to see someone who thinks we are...

Thanks[/quote]

Bob

I've seen your avatar. I'm not so sure. :wink:


----------

